# ..un tatuaggio..



## Old AlexRo (4 Ottobre 2007)

..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
celato sotto la biancheria intima.

In realtà è il primo di un percorso che annovera altre due opere da incidere sulla pelle in memoria di me stesso. I ricordi possono essere belli o brutti. Io li voglio belli o brutti oltre che in mente anche sul corpo, in mancanza, grazie a dio, credo, di cicatrici vissute nel dolore.

Voi avete ricordi sul vostro corpo?


----------



## Iago (4 Ottobre 2007)

*no.*



AlexRo ha detto:


> ..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
> Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
> celato sotto la biancheria intima.
> 
> ...


nessun tatuaggio, anche se mi paicciono molto, mi affascina tutto il mondo dell'arte tatoo, però su di me...fare una modificazione volontaria per sempre...forse questo, mi blocca...
amo quelli degli altri!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> ..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
> Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
> celato sotto la biancheria intima.
> 
> ...


Io sì. Ho delle cicatrici (ma non posso dire dove), per una mia caduta dalla moto a sedici anni. Poi quando mi rialzai e me ne andai dall'amico meccanico, grazie a dio tornai a casa con la moto a posto e non c'era nessuno, quindi mi potei lavare e sistemare. 
Ancora oggi non lo sa nessuno, ma quel giorno che sono caduta ho provato l'ebbrezza di andare a 120 su una strada bianca in discesa e senza freni. Stupendo. E' un bel ricordo quello.
Mi vennero gli orecchioni.

Poi ho tre vecchi piercing cicatrizzati sulle orecchie, ne ho fatto uno per ogni storia importante che sentivo di stare iniziando.
Al tatuaggio ci sto lavorando: ma solo perchè voglio disegnarmelo io e deve essere una cosa personalissima e impossibile da imitare. E ho deciso che dovrò farmelo il giorno del mio ventisettesimo compleanno, tra due anni.


Ho il residuo di un vecchio tatuaggio fatto a mano da una casa amica in un posto che non dico: con una tecnica pericolosa e incoscente mi ha marchiato a fuoco la pelle e di grazia che non sono morta di infezione...lei oggi non c'è più.

Per il resto, la mia pelle rimane liscia, pallida e in attesa di qualcosa. Ma in generale preferisco i lavori incompiuti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> ..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
> Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
> celato sotto la biancheria intima.
> 
> ...


Altroché!
Ma se facessi un lifting forse potrei rimediare ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Scusa, la battuta ma i tatuaggi mi disgustano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono esibizioni proprio in una società che tende a negare le vere diversità e i veri "segni" della vita.
Non mi piacciono neppure i capelli tinti...


----------



## Iago (4 Ottobre 2007)

*lillyna...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io sì. Ho delle cicatrici (ma non posso dire dove), per una mia caduta dalla moto a sedici anni. Poi quando mi rialzai e me ne andai dall'amico meccanico, grazie a dio tornai a casa con la moto a posto e non c'era nessuno, quindi mi potei lavare e sistemare.
> Ancora oggi non lo sa nessuno, ma quel giorno che sono caduta ho provato l'ebbrezza di andare a 120 su una strada bianca in discesa e senza freni. Stupendo. E' un bel ricordo quello.
> Mi vennero gli orecchioni.
> 
> ...



scusa eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...sei caduta da avere cicatrici in un posto che non puoi dire, ma sei andata prima di tutto dal meccanico, e quando sei andata a medicarti?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

Ho due tatuaggi, ma onestamente non hanno nessun significato e manco  gliene voglio  dare uno... anche perche' se poi mi dovesse  andare sulle balle il ricordo  son fregata... comunque uno e' un geko sul  polpaccio lato destro, risale a ben 15 anni fa (com'erano contenti i miei al ritorno da Praga con tatuaggio non vi dico...), l'altro ha 7 anni ed e'un sole sul collo del piede sinistro (un male impensabile)... sto pensando a un terzo che farei volentieri sulla schiena ma lo farei con inchiostro bianco... ma vedro'...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Ottobre 2007)

*mi basta...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> ..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
> Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
> celato sotto la biancheria intima.
> 
> ...



Da piccolo(avevo circa 16 anni) volevo farmi tatuare tutto il braccio con un dragone...per fortuna non lo feci...di li a pochi anni,quel tatuaggio avrebbe potuto portare non pochi problemi vista la particolare malattia del sangue che ho....e poi come ricordo sul mio corpo....mi basta la cicatrice di 20 e cm che ho dall'anno scorso dopo l'operazione della protesi...quando non mi da fastidio l'anca...mi basta toccarla con la mano per ricordarmi che c'e'...


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2007)

*tatoo*

solo 1 da 17anni sul polpaccio sinistro, tipo questo con la sola eccezione che dalla bocca gli escono alcune piume gialle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   chissa di chi eh?

http://www.geocities.com/yaaqovbenyehudah/sylvester.jpg

ho sempre amato quello sventurato di Silvestro


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

segni particolari:
nessuno.

no, mi è venuto in mente il mio amico Stefano. a 20 anni si era fatto tatuare Miriam sul braccio sinistro. la storia è finita che Miriam si è messa con Marco e Stefano si è poi sposato con un'altra, e il tatuaggio è ancora lì..
morale della storia: non dire gatto fino a quando non ce lo hai nel sacco..


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

sai quanti ne conosco che hanno a fuoco il nome della ragazza? Un casino! E poi si lamentano che loro li lasciano... ma dico io!Io proprio il geko che sia arrampica sul polpaccio, volevo, ma poi ho pensato che di segni particolari ne ho quanti me ne servono per ogni riconoscimento, ufficiale e non, e che un marchio non mi aggradava proprio.
Sarà che ogni volta che penso al tatuaggio penso ai nazisti... che ci volete fà?
Besotti


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

Io la vedo diversamente e spiego: Sono sposato da 10 anni. E' indubbio che mia moglie sia stata (ed è) un momento importante della mia vita. Perchè non imprimerla sulla pelle? Domani finisce l'ammore? Beh che centra, il ricordo rimane, nella mente e sul corpo. Questo è ciò che intendo per ricordo. 
Ovviamente non intendo il nome ma una illustrazione che ricorda la persona, un momento, una situazione. Qualcosa che ti rimanga impresso come un ricordo.

Per la cronaca il primo tatuaggio non mi ricorda mia moglie ne altre donne ma non escludo che il prossimo sarà quello per mia moglie.


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altroché!
> Ma se facessi un lifting forse potrei rimediare ...
> 
> 
> ...


Chissà perchè ma mi immaginavo qualcosa del genere..
La società tende ad omologare, catalogare, negare la diversità. E' normale perchè ciò che si sposta dai canoni spaventa. Ma non necessariamente tutto ciò che viene fatto è fatto per la società. Esistono anche manifestazioni private. Come un tatuaggio per me, appunto. Generalizzare probabilmente è il primo passo nel processo di ghettizzazione delle diversità.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Io la vedo diversamente e spiego: Sono sposato da 10 anni. E' indubbio che mia moglie sia stata (ed è) un momento importante della mia vita. Perchè non imprimerla sulla pelle? Domani finisce l'ammore? Beh che centra, il ricordo rimane, nella mente e sul corpo. Questo è ciò che intendo per ricordo.
> Ovviamente non intendo il nome ma una illustrazione che ricorda la persona, un momento, una situazione. Qualcosa che ti rimanga impresso come un ricordo.
> 
> Per la cronaca il primo tatuaggio non mi ricorda mia moglie ne altre donne ma non escludo che il prossimo sarà quello per mia moglie.


un momento importante... ? scusa ma dieci anni sono qualcosa più di un momento.
ma hai ragione. regalale un trilogy e non pensiamoci più.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Chissà perchè ma mi immaginavo qualcosa del genere..
> La società tende ad omologare, catalogare, negare la diversità. E' normale perchè ciò che si sposta dai canoni spaventa. Ma non necessariamente tutto ciò che viene fatto è fatto per la società. Esistono anche manifestazioni private. Come un tatuaggio per me, appunto. Generalizzare probabilmente è il primo passo nel processo di ghettizzazione delle diversità.


 
ma quanto te la tiri per un tatuaggio, poi...
e falla finita. alla fine mi sa che sei tu che hai bisogno di fare qualcosa di speciale, tanto per uniformarti a chi lo ha già fatto anni fa.


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto te la tiri per un tatuaggio, poi...
> e falla finita. alla fine mi sa che sei tu che hai bisogno di fare qualcosa di speciale, tanto per uniformarti a chi lo ha già fatto anni fa.


Mi spiace che pensi questo (ma anche no).
Non me la sto tirando per il tatuaggio quanto per il fatto che conoscendomi si potrebbe constatare che di "esteticamente corretto" ho ben poco. Figuriamoci un tatuaggio fatto perchè "così fan tutti". Ah.. questi giudizi avventati e populisti.. da te poi..


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Mi spiace che pensi questo (ma anche no).
> Non me la sto tirando per il tatuaggio quanto per il fatto che conoscendomi si potrebbe constatare che di "esteticamente corretto" ho ben poco. Figuriamoci un tatuaggio fatto perchè "così fan tutti". Ah.. questi giudizi avventati e populisti.. da te poi..


se mi dai della populista mi fai un piacere...
e poi che cazzo dici, sei tu che vai vestito in giacca e gravatta ogni giorno.
ma poi senti. te sei un bel tipino curioso. ti immagino tutto bello precisino, stiratino e di bella presenza, ma con dentro la voglia di fare casino. casino quando nessuno vede e sente. per il resto tutto ordinary people.


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se mi dai della populista mi fai un piacere...
> e poi che cazzo dici, sei tu che vai vestito in giacca e gravatta ogni giorno.
> ma poi senti. te sei un bel tipino curioso. ti immagino tutto bello precisino, stiratino e di bella presenza, ma con dentro la voglia di fare casino. casino quando nessuno vede e sente. per il resto tutto ordinary people.


Pensa che invece io penso di essere molto simile a te. Per lo meno da quello che leggo di te, dei tuoi gusti, del tuo essere irrequieta, del tuo essere capricciosa fino anche del tuo averti immaginato un po' dark, un po' punk un po' (poco invero) massaia. Peccato.

EDIT: Giacca e cravatta sono la mia convenzione lavorativa. Un po' come il tuo grembiule da metalmeccanica.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Pensa che invece io penso di essere molto simile a te. Per lo meno da quello che leggo di te, dei tuoi gusti, del tuo essere irrequieta, del tuo essere capricciosa fino anche del tuo averti immaginato un po' dark, un po' punk un po' (poco invero) massaia. Peccato.
> 
> EDIT: Giacca e cravatta sono la mia convenzione lavorativa. Un po' come il tuo grembiule da metalmeccanica.


molto massaia. sono pignolissima. stiro io tutte le camicie. guai se non sono stirate a regola d'arte, senza una minima piega che non sia quella dei polsini. sono maniacale.
per tutto il resto sono molto irrequieta, anche troppo.

PS: come mi vedi con il casco antifortunistica giallo in testa?


----------



## @lex (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> molto massaia. sono pignolissima. stiro io tutte le camicie. guai se non sono stirate a regola d'arte, senza una minima piega che non sia quella dei polsini. sono maniacale.
> per tutto il resto sono molto irrequieta, anche troppo.
> 
> PS: come mi vedi con il casco antifortunistica giallo in testa?


stai ristrutturando il colosseo?


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> ..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
> Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
> celato sotto la biancheria intima.
> 
> ...


mi vorrei far tatuare il mio segno zodiacale, ma non so in che parte, magari una spalla. ma quanto può costare??


----------



## Old AlexRo (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> mi vorrei far tatuare il mio segno zodiacale, ma non so in che parte, magari una spalla. ma quanto può costare??


Piccolo sui 30/50 euro. Poi dipende  se a colori e quanto grande.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Piccolo sui 30/50 euro. Poi dipende  se a colori e quanto grande.


si a colori, direi circa 8 cm


----------



## Old Angel (6 Ottobre 2007)

Ho sulla spalla un bel farfallone tribale modello unico perchè costruito per coprirne uno vecchio fatto a militare con gli aghi da cucito in dotazione fusi in una Bic  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (Dio che dollllloooreeeeee!!!). segno di.......libertà  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ne ho in progetto uno, anche se la consorte è fortemente contraria indovinate un pò  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un bel Angelo


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> scusa eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sono fatta granchè male, e avevo una paura boia che i miei vedessero la moto rotta. Ecco perchè sono andata prima dal meccanico. Non posso dire i posti non perchè siano sconci o cosa, ma perchè qualcuno leggendo potrebbe riconoscermi, questa storia non la sa nessuno. *ma chi mi conosce bene, anche se non sa la storia, sa in che punto ho le cicatrici* 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Quando sono tornata a casa con la moto a posto, non c'era nessuno (per fortuna) e ho potuto cambiarmi anche i vestiti e pulirmi e medicarmi.

Pensa quanto sono cretina. Ero più preoccupata per la moto che per me stessa. E di farmi scoprire dai miei. Pensa te che testa bacata.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma hai ragione. regalale un trilogy e non pensiamoci più.





















Se, sai quante donne ci pensano a sta cosa...aspetta e spera...


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*cicatrici...segnetti*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatta granchè male, e avevo una paura boia che i miei vedessero la moto rotta. Ecco perchè sono andata prima dal meccanico. Non posso dire i posti non perchè siano sconci o cosa, ma perchè qualcuno leggendo potrebbe riconoscermi, questa storia non la sa nessuno. *ma chi mi conosce bene, anche se non sa la storia, sa in che punto ho le cicatrici*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avevo interpretato: cicatrici con tanto di punti dati...invece saranno du segnetti insignificanti,(in posti moolto significativi...)  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  cmq, a livello e cap e mmerd...s'è capito il senso 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...ora avrai imparato che prima di partire bisogna avere i freni in efficienza?!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ora avrai imparato che prima di partire bisogna avere i freni in efficienza?!


 
detto da te è un eufemismo, se permetti....


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*toh...*



Anna A ha detto:


> detto da te è un eufemismo, se permetti....



sei sempre pronta eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















solo chi stà fermo non cade! 


(e poi lillyna a 120 in discesa libera si sarà divertita...no?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> un momento importante... ? scusa ma dieci anni sono qualcosa più di un momento.
> ma hai ragione. regalale un trilogy e non pensiamoci più.




























































Questi sì che sono ricordi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































P.S.1 Ma perché c'è paura di dimenticare qualcosa?


----------



## Old AlexRo (6 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questi sì che sono ricordi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisco lo humor.. deve essere il gap generazionale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*forse*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Non capisco lo humor.. deve essere il gap generazionale.


Forse non sai cos'è un trilogy?
E' un anello con brillanti


----------



## Old AlexRo (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non sai cos'è un trilogy?
> E' un anello con brillanti


Certo che so cos'è.. ma non riesco a capire il nesso fra un tatuaggio ed il trilogy. Ne tantomeno il lato comico.
Non ho detto che il tatuaggio sia il mio regalo di matrimonio (ma che bassa considerazione avete di me?). Semplicemente è un modo per incidermi sulla pelle una persona importante. Tra l'altro non in forma di nome o ritratto ma di allegoria raffigurativa.
Che poi lei preferisca il trilogy è affar di poco conto in questo contesto, ma che probabilmente terrò in considerazione quando fra un par di mesi faremo il decimo anniversario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Eheeee*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Certo che so cos'è.. ma non riesco a capire il nesso fra un tatuaggio ed il trilogy. Ne tantomeno il lato comico.
> Non ho detto che il tatuaggio sia il mio regalo di matrimonio (ma che bassa considerazione avete di me?). Semplicemente è un modo per incidermi sulla pelle una persona importante. Tra l'altro non in forma di nome o ritratto ma di allegoria raffigurativa.
> Che poi lei preferisca il trilogy è affar di poco conto in questo contesto, ma che probabilmente terrò in considerazione quando fra un par di mesi faremo il decimo anniversario.


L'umorismo è un fatto individuale...
Se quel che fa ridere poi viene spiegato ..fa piangere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque veramente non capisco un tatuaggio se non dal punto di vista estetico. A me disgusta, ma molti lo trovano bello o ne sono attirati e questa differenza attiene ai gusti individuali.
Ma considerare un tatuaggio un ricordo mi sembra che denoti un problema di memorizzazione.
Ma io  ricordo molto bene tante cose ...forse troppe


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'umorismo è un fatto individuale...
> Se quel che fa ridere poi viene spiegato ..fa piangere
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo...  non capisco neanche quando si tatuano il nome della figlia/o... qual'e' il motivo? Sicuramente non e' prova d'amore... o forse si ha paura di dimenticarselo... e perdonatemi l'umorismo nero!!

I tatuaggi piacciono o meno... ma volergli dare un significato lo trovo assolutamente ridicolo... tipico della nostra societa' che da senso ad ogni cosa dimenticandosi di cosa realmente ha senso... una sorta di ricerca disperata di significati che per convenienza la si fa in settori in cui non c'e' significato e/o lo si puo' arbitrariamente attribuire.

Ma si sa de gustibus...


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*restando*

...in tema di umorismo nero...mi sono ricordato della storia di un amico di mio fratello che tradito dalla moglie (Leone leggi!) ha fatto tatuare sulla mano della figlia piccola "mia mamma è una troia"

ALLUCINANTE ma vero


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in tema di umorismo nero...mi sono ricordato della storia di un amico di mio fratello che tradito dalla moglie (Leone leggi!) ha fatto tatuare sulla mano della figlia piccola "mia mamma è una troia"
> 
> ALLUCINANTE ma vero


 
Piccola che colpa aveva lei?????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in tema di umorismo nero...mi sono ricordato della storia di un amico di mio fratello che tradito dalla moglie (Leone leggi!) ha fatto tatuare sulla mano della figlia piccola "mia mamma è una troia"
> 
> ALLUCINANTE ma vero


un animale ferito è sempre pericoloso, bisonga rispettare il suo dolore, anche se in questo caso ha esagerato.


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*ecco...*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> un animale ferito è sempre pericoloso, bisonga rispettare il suo dolore, anche se in questo caso ha esagerato.


e allora... vuoi essere animale o uomo???

(inizia a cambiare la tua firmetta và 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> avevo interpretato: cicatrici con tanto di punti dati...invece saranno du segnetti insignificanti,(in posti moolto significativi...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nono, niente punti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per fortuna!!
Me la sono cavata con poco.
Le cicatrici sono un bel ricordo.
I freni li avevo ma in un certo senso ho scelto apposta di non usarli.

E sì: mi sono divertita un sacco..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> un animale ferito è sempre pericoloso, bisonga rispettare il suo dolore, anche se in questo caso ha esagerato.


se io ero la figlia, poi da grande col padre vecchietto gli tatuavo sulla fronte "mia figlia ha un padre che è un cornuto represso"


** 
conosco un tizio che si è fatto tatuare sull'avambraccio la foto del figlio di tre anni morto di leucemia...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> e allora... vuoi essere animale o uomo???
> 
> (inizia a cambiare la tua firmetta và
> 
> ...


 
uomo, ma a volte l'uomo perde il raziocinio


----------



## Old AlexRo (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo...  non capisco neanche quando si tatuano il nome della figlia/o... qual'e' il motivo? Sicuramente non e' prova d'amore... o forse si ha paura di dimenticarselo... e perdonatemi l'umorismo nero!!
> 
> I* tatuaggi piacciono o meno... ma volergli dare un significato lo trovo assolutamente ridicolo... tipico della nostra societa' che da senso ad ogni cosa dimenticandosi di cosa realmente ha senso... una sorta di ricerca disperata di significati che per convenienza la si fa in settori in cui non c'e' significato e/o lo si puo' arbitrariamente attribuire.*
> 
> Ma si sa de gustibus...


E difatti è proprio nella nostra società (e non in quelle primitive, maori, amazzoniche, precattoliche e probabilmente anche aliene) che si attribuisce un significato ai tatuaggi. E' un sottoprodotto della massificazione berlusconiana! MUAHAHA. Ora si che capisco l'humor.

Secondo questo vostro modo di pensare Leopardi, sarebbe tranquillamente cancellabile dalla faccia della terra: Che bisogno aveva di dedicare poemi alla sua amata? Non se ne ricordava il nome? Stessa cosa per praticamente la totalità delle opere d'arte ispirate da persone, avvenimenti, o semplici stati d'animo degli autori ed immortalate su carta, tela, bronzo o.. pelle. Cià!


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Nono, niente punti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...se non hai usato i freni...se sei riuscita a non tirare i freni e andare a sbattere a occhi aperti...allora sei preoccupante e pericolosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   questo si chiama SUICIDIO, mi auguro che ti sia passata sta fase


...non avevo dubbi sul divertimento...anch'io mi sono divertito tanto


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se non hai usato i freni...se sei riuscita a non tirare i freni e andare a sbattere a occhi aperti...allora sei preoccupante e pericolosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per caso hai smesso?


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*!!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Per caso hai smesso?



ma nun stiv facenn a bbolognes, tu??


non ho smesso e non ho la minima intenzione di smettere ...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ma nun stiv facenn *a bbolognes, *tu??
> 
> 
> non ho smesso e non ho l*a minima intenzione di smettere* ...


1) ogni tanto do' un'occhiata e la giro con la "cucchiarella" di legno naturalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	







2) pare che non s'era capito   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che ti piace o presepe


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*bolognese*

cambiamo discorso và...

carote
cipolle
sedano
carne macinata
pomodori (pelata và bene lo stesso)

tagliate le verdure a tocchetti, riscaldate l'olio e soffriggete un pò le verdure, poi la carne (sempre poco), e poi via col pomodoro, e andate così per un bel pò a fuoco lento

una bella pasta doppia ma liscia, che è la prova per il vostro sugo: se s'attacca vicino invece di scivolar via viscidamente, allora...è ben cucinato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






























...ti trovi??


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> cambiamo discorso và...
> 
> carote
> cipolle
> ...



+ o -


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*ah bè...*



Mari' ha detto:


> + o -



e grazie...tu ormai si mez americana e mez sicula..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









































coma la fai tu, scusa??


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> e grazie...tu ormai si mez americana e mez sicula.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh bell o uaglion ... io poi te lo dico qua  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cucinare e' un'Arte ed ognuno ha i suoi segreti ... l'artista mostra, da in pasto  l'opera al suo pubblico ... mica svela e racconta la sua tecnica  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io sono napoletana fino all'unghia ... e tu lo sai.


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh bell o uaglion ... io poi te lo dico qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo... non capisco neanche quando si tatuano il nome della figlia/o... qual'e' il motivo? Sicuramente non e' prova d'amore... o forse si ha paura di dimenticarselo... e perdonatemi l'umorismo nero!!
> 
> I tatuaggi piacciono o meno... ma volergli dare un significato lo trovo assolutamente ridicolo... tipico della nostra societa' che da senso ad ogni cosa dimenticandosi di cosa realmente ha senso... una sorta di ricerca disperata di significati che per convenienza la si fa in settori in cui non c'e' significato e/o lo si puo' arbitrariamente attribuire.
> 
> Ma si sa de gustibus...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> E difatti è proprio nella nostra società (e non in quelle primitive, maori, amazzoniche, precattoliche e probabilmente anche aliene) che si attribuisce un significato ai tatuaggi. E' un sottoprodotto della massificazione berlusconiana! MUAHAHA. Ora si che capisco l'humor.
> 
> Secondo questo vostro modo di pensare Leopardi, sarebbe tranquillamente cancellabile dalla faccia della terra: Che bisogno aveva di dedicare poemi alla sua amata? Non se ne ricordava il nome? Stessa cosa per praticamente la totalità delle opere d'arte ispirate da persone, avvenimenti, o semplici stati d'animo degli autori ed immortalate su carta, tela, bronzo o.. pelle. Cià!


Ma cosa dici?
Certo che in altre società che ha un significato che attiene anche al pensiero magico...cosa c'entra con noi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non vorrai paragonare un'opera d'arte a un tatuaggio?!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se non hai usato i freni...se sei riuscita a non tirare i freni e andare a sbattere a occhi aperti...allora sei preoccupante e pericolosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No non mi è passata infatti ero entrata qui dentro per incominciare a guarire ma leggendo i vostri messaggi ora dubito fortemente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: un segretuccio: aggiungici un goccino di latte e un pizzico di zucchero, alla bolognese: leva l'acidità al pomodoro e migliora la consistenza.


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> PS: un segretuccio: aggiungici un goccino di latte e un pizzico di zucchero, alla bolognese: leva l'acidità al pomodoro e migliora la consistenza.


concordo, e il macinato poi va tirato con martini bianco

nella ricetta tradizionale il macinato è un misto di carne di vitella, carne di suino e MORTADELLA!!


----------



## Old AlexRo (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?
> Certo che in altre società che ha un significato che attiene anche al pensiero magico...cosa c'entra con noi?
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm.. quanto ne sai di tatuaggi darling? Perchè guarda che ci sono tatuaggi che SONO opere d'arte. E non mi riferisco a tribali, nomi di figli, ancore e donne seminude. 

Embè e chi ha sancito che la società contemporanea occidentale debba essere priva di "pensiero magico" o meglio ancora di forme di astrazione culturali? Tutto va messo in catalogo e sigillato con ceralacca?


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Uhm.. quanto ne sai di tatuaggi darling? Perchè guarda che ci sono tatuaggi che SONO opere d'arte. E non mi riferisco a tribali, nomi di figli, ancore e donne seminude.
> 
> Embè e chi ha sancito che la società contemporanea occidentale debba essere priva di "pensiero magico" o meglio ancora di forme di astrazione culturali? Tutto va messo in catalogo e sigillato con ceralacca?


tutto deve esser svuotato di significato, consumato e dimenticato in brevissimo tempo. croce e delizia della cultura di massa (che, per me che sono snob, significa massificazione). è grazie alla cultura di massa che alcuni idioti credono di essere geni, e hanno anche un seguito.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> concordo, e il macinato poi va tirato con martini bianco
> 
> nella ricetta tradizionale il macinato è un misto di carne di vitella, carne di suino e MORTADELLA!!


 
sìsìsì, ottimo, io non ci metto il martini ma il vino bianco della nonna..


----------



## tatitati (10 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> ..Enorme. Sul braccio. Venti centimetri di tatuaggio in tecnicolor (in realtà è ancora da finire, ma in tecnicolor sarà).
> Questo ho fatto. Per ricordare. Per me stesso. Per vedermi più ragazzaccio e meno ometto. Giacca e cravatta tutti i santi giorni ma con un segreto (che tanto segreto non è visto che l'ho sbandierato ai quattro + quattro venti).
> celato sotto la biancheria intima.
> 
> ...


 
curiosa come una scimmia sono.. cosa hai fatto? dimmelo dimmelo dimmelo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    trovo terribilmente sexy un uomo in giacca e cravatta che sotto la camicia ha un tatuaggio.. mmmmmmmmmmh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io ne ho 4 e aumenteranno ancora. piccoli mi piacciono piccoli su di me... ne vorrei fare uno in quel posto strano, bianco.. il suo nome lì sopra per dire che sarò sua per sempre.. però aspetto gli sviluppi di questa telenovela...
gli altri sono sparsi sul mio corpo come fiori e foglie buttati nel vento.. ciscuno è un ricordo.. due per la nascita dei miei figli e gli altri due amori uno finito l'altro in corso e spero per sempre... bacio


----------



## Old AlexRo (11 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> curiosa come una scimmia sono.. cosa hai fatto? dimmelo dimmelo dimmelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è un tatuaggio sexy, è spiritoso. E' uno scoiattolo in abiti militari con tanto di sigaro e mitra.. in stile fumetto. In pratica è un personaggio (Conker) al quale sono molto legato. Mi somiglia come carattere. E' un gran figlio di.. ed ho voluto tatuarlo sul braccio:

http://www.microsoft.com/spain/prensa/images/Conker-Body_grande.jpg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*!?*

Oh santo cielo!!
Sei proprio sicuro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Esamina altri soggetti...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (12 Ottobre 2007)

Ascolta, con tutto che ognuno ha i suoi gusti e nel pieno rispetto del sentire di ciascuno, ma dopo aver visto l'immagine, ti posso dire cosa ne penso?

Non ti offendere ma a me sembra una tamarrata assurda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*pensiero analogico...*

In una scena molto bella di Tootsie: Dustin Hoffman, in panni femminili, è a letto con Jessica Lange che *le* confida che quando ha scelto la tappezzeria era ancora ragazzina e sua madre le aveva fatto osservare di non scegliere qualcosa di troppo vistoso di cui si sarebbe potuta stancare presto. E lei aveva scelto quella tappezzeria a piccole roselline.


----------



## Old AlexRo (13 Ottobre 2007)

vi stimo..

.. lostesso [Mettere qui una emoticon che strizza l'occhio].


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non è un tatuaggio sexy, è spiritoso. E' uno scoiattolo in abiti militari con tanto di sigaro e mitra.. in stile fumetto. In pratica è un personaggio (Conker) al quale sono molto legato. Mi somiglia come carattere. E' un gran figlio di.. ed ho voluto tatuarlo sul braccio:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/spain/prensa/images/Conker-Body_grande.jpg


 
ciccio mi dispiace non siamo capiti.. gente senza fervida immaginazione e zero senso artistico qui dentro.
I TATUAGGI SONO VERE E PROPRIE OPERE D'ARTE solo che sono sulla pelle enon sulla tela.. ma che ci vuoi fare? capisan un ostrega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se ti senti così come lo scoiattolino armato e bastardo fallo, anzi se già l'hai fatto visto il ritardo con cui rispondo hai fatto bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ciscuno fa ciò che si sente. perchè i ricordi svaniscono col tempo nella mente si possono anche confondere ma il tatuaggio resta per sempre lì a immortalare un momento a ricordare un istante che è per sempre. beso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e magari un giorno me lo fai pure vedere


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Tatina*

Hai tatuaggi sulla tua pelle?


----------



## leone73 (14 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Piccolo sui 30/50 euro. Poi dipende  se a colori e quanto grande.


HO FATTO IL TATUAGGIO!!! purtroppo ho il pc in tilt, spero in settimana di mostrarvelo!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> HO FATTO IL TATUAGGIO!!! purtroppo ho il pc in tilt, spero in settimana di mostrarvelo!!!



dove lo hai fatto (in quale parte del corpo)?


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai tatuaggi sulla tua pelle?


 
certo.. ne ho 4.. è eccitante da morire.. soprattuto quando si fa sesso.. in certi posti fanno impazzire.. hihihihi


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> certo.. ne ho 4.. è eccitante da morire.. soprattuto quando si fa sesso.. in certi posti fanno impazzire.. hihihihi


Ti credo sulla parola. 

Ciao


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola.
> 
> Ciao


tranquilla non ti faccio certo un disegnino


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> tranquilla non ti faccio certo un *disegnino*


... ma io manco te l'ho chiesto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi fido del tuo buon gusto


----------

